# A little life hack for the Model S... using an Amazon Echo Dot



## AEDennis

Hi all...

Like many, I got an Amazon Echo Dot for Christmas...

I thought to see how good Alexa was as a companion on my drive...

So, I wrote this little Life Hack on my blog.

IMG_20161229_161747 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr


----------



## KennethK

@AEDennis I do have the juicebox and enjoy the Alexa integration.  I can ask Alexa to find out if I have the car plugged in and what the current charging rate is. Also, if it is outside the TOU time, I can override it with Alexa too. I have the i3 and Alexa can communicate with it to turn on the ventilation to heat or cool if I plan to make an unexpected trip. Are there any Echo skills for Tesla?


----------



## AEDennis

Kenneth klemczak said:


> @AEDennis I do have the juicebox and enjoy the Alexa integration. I can ask Alexa to find out if I have the car plugged in and what the current charging rate is. Also, if it is outside the TOU time, I can override it with Alexa too. I have the i3 and Alexa can communicate with it to turn on the ventilation to heat or cool if I plan to make an unexpected trip. Are there any Echo skills for Tesla?


@Kenneth klemczak thanks for the feedback. No Tesla skills... yet. Here's to hoping that they add some. At least preconditioning and charging.


----------



## KennethK

AEDennis said:


> @Kenneth klemczak thanks for the feedback. No Tesla skills... yet. Here's to hoping that they add some. At least preconditioning and charging.


Yep, those skills as well as summon.


----------



## bmost88

Would be cool if you could use the IFTTT app. It's pretty popular with Echo enthusiast on automating things around your house. I currently use it to find my phone if its lost lol


----------



## KennethK

The ifttt does make things easy. Actually is was so easy to integrate all the echo home automations. This is really made it so enjoyable and helpful around the house.


----------



## AEDennis

bmost88 said:


> Would be cool if you could use the IFTTT app. It's pretty popular with Echo enthusiast on automating things around your house. I currently use it to find my phone if its lost lol


I have started to combine things with the Echo using IFTTT. Sadly no Tesla things with it.



Kenneth klemczak said:


> The ifttt does make things easy. Actually is was so easy to integrate all the echo home automations. This is really made it so enjoyable and helpful around the house.


Exactly. Echo is voice enabling apps that are pretty basic. I have combined our Rachio smart sprinklers to the device, for example.


----------



## KennethK

I've seen the Rachio on Amazon. One other that I'd like to investigate it the Lutron system. I also have the nest thermostats integrate and blinds and of course Wemo. I think the whole Amazon Voice Services looks pretty easy to work on. If there are any Tesla APIs they could be connected.


----------



## AEDennis

Kenneth klemczak said:


> I've seen the Rachio on Amazon. One other that I'd like to investigate it the Lutron system. I also have the nest thermostats integrate and blinds and of course Wemo. I think the whole Amazon Voice Services looks pretty easy to work on. If there are any Tesla APIs they could be connected.


I picked mine up for a net of $16...

On the other hand new thread on TMC this morning - https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...echo-skill-for-your-tesla.83451/#post-1895479

(Re-Posted below)



wayner said:


> Nikola is an Alexa skill created by Michael Kolowich and Andrew Payne to allow you to use an Amazon Echo to get information about your Tesla and to take certain actions on your Tesla, like start charging, unlock, lock, etc. This Skill leverages off of the Tesla Python JSON module written by Greg Glockner.
> 
> It allows you to ask your Tesla things like:
> What is the charge level?
> How far can I drive?
> What is the temperature of my car?
> Unlock my car
> Lock my car
> Start charging
> 
> This skill is written for deploying on a Cloud9 cloud server. I (wayner) have forked this code and made minor changes to be able to run the Skill on your own PC and then use a tunnelling application called ngrok to access the Skill. My fork is located here. Over time we will likely be merging my fork back into the main module.
> 
> Enjoy and please post any bugs/issues or suggestions on how to improve.


Please go to TMC to comment on that thread


----------



## TrevP

AEDennis said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Like many, I got an Amazon Echo Dot for Christmas...
> 
> I thought to see how good Alexa was as a companion on my drive...
> 
> So, I wrote this little Life Hack on my blog.
> 
> IMG_20161229_161747 by Dennis Pascual, on Flickr


Very interesting "hack" Dennis. I can think of a few possibilities for such a setup.

If there was a feature I'd like Tesla to add to their cars is full voice control for all the settings, not just nav and audio. The ability to say open the "garage door", "set the temperature to 23 degrees" or "open the sunroof to 100%" would be really nice.


----------



## Rick59

TrevP said:


> Very interesting "hack" Dennis. I can think of a few possibilities for such a setup.
> 
> If there was a feature I'd like Tesla to add to their cars is full voice control for all the settings, not just nav and audio. The ability to say open the "garage door", "set the temperature to 23 degrees" or "open the sunroof to 100%" would be really nice.


Patience, little one. All things will come in time.


----------



## AEDennis

Kenneth klemczak said:


> I've seen the Rachio on Amazon. One other that I'd like to investigate it the Lutron system. I also have the nest thermostats integrate and blinds and of course Wemo. I think the whole Amazon Voice Services looks pretty easy to work on. If there are any Tesla APIs they could be connected.


Here's the link to the blog post regarding the Rachio controller...

Dennis


----------



## Derek Tweedy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855581105700909057


----------

